# black maltese



## sophiesmom

I was looking around on line and I found someone whose maltese had a litter of BLACK puppies. I thought this was interesting but was wondering if anyone else had heard of the possibility.


----------



## Cosy

Hahaha..well, the daddy might be black..hahaha...I doubt he is maltese though!


----------



## sophiesmom

said that both parents were white and had had 5 litters together, don't know any more


----------



## precious paws

I spoke to someone once who told me his malteses were black. I just assumed he was mistaken about what breed they were.


----------



## Cosy

I can't imagine the litter being all black if they were maltese. Way, wayyyy back when

maltese were not in this country yet I believe they came in black, but I've never 

heard of one without some mix of another breed these days. It would be interesting

to see pictures of the pups and parents.



Here's a little history of the maltese and color.


The Maltese Breed History


----------



## Gemma

I'm guessing she had an affair with the mailman's dog and didn't say anything . I don't see how this could be possible.


----------



## hambys97

Is there a link that we can look at?


----------



## CujosMom

I learned recently that the Maltese was not always a white breed. It was in the 20th century that it was bred a white dog for standard as it was the most saught out coat. I was reading this online somewhere and cannot recall how or which site I stumbled upon.







According to the site the Maltese initially were Tan, Black and white bred dogs.


----------



## kwaugh

Recessive Genes. 

I've heard of cases where a dog may be born with coloring outside the standard, where recessive genes may have played a factor. BUT I've never heard of an entire litter being born with the wrong coloring. 

SO, I guess if sometime in the past, the Maltese were of black coat, and was bred with a dog with white coat to produce the Maltese today...my guess would be that the dog just got the recessive gene for the black coat?? Just a thought. If the breeder was really ambitious she/he could research the dog's bloodline to see if any of the ancestors had black coat or produced litters with black coat. But unfortunately that's so hard to do because that would probably require them to go back further than the 5 or 6 generations. 

That would be interesting to see though...anyone have a picture of a maltese with black coat. I'm sure they look like the white maltese just with black coat..but it would still be fun to see.

Karyn


----------



## dogloverx3

Well in Princess Charlottes litter ( she is a maltese x 1/8 shih tzu ) her two white parents produced 1 grey and white pup ( Charlotte ) , 2 black and white pups - with shih tzu markings and 1 solid black boy . Charlottes daddy was a pure bred Maltese and her pure white mother was 1/4 shih tzu .I think it is likely the pups were a cross breed . Sarah P.S Charlottes solid black brother did look like a black maltese .


----------



## jmm

Though at one time Maltese did come in multiple colors, they no longer do and if you hear of colored Maltese, they are not purebred. The only coloration you will find in Malts is some lemon/tan on the ears and occasionally on the body.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> I'm guessing she had an affair with the mailman's dog and didn't say anything . I don't see how this could be possible.[/B]


 





























I'm with you, Fay.


----------



## sophiesmom

i will try to send a link as to where I found it but being not computer savy it may take a while. i will work on it for you all. i just thought it was interesting.


----------



## chloeandj

I've seen it posted on the maltesetalk.com forum







Very interesting!

http://www.maltesetalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241


----------



## sophiesmom

thanks jodi you are so cool as to the link all i could do was get the picture.



diane


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, I went to the link and saw the picture. It made me sad to see the mama lying on yukky newspaper instead of something a bit more snuggly. Gosh, the mom has already had 5 litters. Isn't that a ton of litters for one bitch to have ?? Well, something is fishy.....


----------



## Cosy

I saw the little pic. I think maybe she did get with another dog and the owner doesn't

know it. These things can happen in a heartbeat. It's not likely she would have an

entire litter that is totally black otherwise.


----------



## Gemma

yup, she did some hanky panky alright !! 



I like to see the pictures in a few months. I'm sure they will be cute.


----------



## chloeandj

I was thinking that if she did tango with another male, why are they ALL all black. Even when you see maltese/yorkie mixes, all the puppies are different colors. Maltese and black poodle, same thing, none of them look the same.


----------



## k/c mom

> I was thinking that if she did tango with another male, why are they ALL all black. Even when you see maltese/yorkie mixes, all the puppies are different colors. Maltese and black poodle, same thing, none of them look the same.[/B]


That is so true!! It's weird... I wonder if someone is having fun with Photoshop!!


----------



## NewMom328

That is so weird. I am very intersted to see the puppies as they grow older...

Do they look sort of big? Especially since there are so many of them- they look like they all wouldnt have fit into that poor little girl. I think they look like they would fill her whole body....


----------



## kwaugh

Ya I thought the same thing....even if it was a case of the recessive genes you wouldn't see an entire litter, especially not a litter of like 6 puppies come out ALL with the recessive gene. And like you all said, even in mixes you would have a variety within a litter. Only time I've heard of an entire litter getting the odd coloring is a litter of 1 puppy.









Is it REALLY her puppies? I just have to ask. Seems odd...

Karyn


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> That is so weird. I am very intersted to see the puppies as they grow older...
> 
> Do they look sort of big? Especially since there are so many of them- they look like they all wouldnt have fit into that poor little girl. I think they look like they would fill her whole body....[/B]


Yeah, especially when they are supposed to only be a day or so old. I was wondering if they placed the puppies from a different dog in with this malt.


----------



## carrie

i'm thinking she got pregnant by a different male. i personally know of an instance where a female irish setter had accidentally bred with a black lab who dug a hole under a privacy fence to get to her. she had already been bred to another irish setter, so they thought everything was ok....until the delivery night, that is.... 

here is a picture of my irish setter's SISTER (i helped with the delivery):
[attachment=7545:attachment]


----------



## chloeandj

They are listed for sale in the for sale section on the same forum. Listed as current weight of 35 ounces (more than 2 pounds already







) I'm not sure if that is a typo or something as a more appropriate weight for maltese puppies at only a couple days old is more like 3-4 ounces! So I asked about it. I really don't think a 5 lb maltese was carrying around 10 pounds worth of puppies in her tummy


----------



## ddarlingfam

this is weird!!! I can't wait to find out more, this is great all my TV shows are gone till next season. This can be the new reality TV show







whens the next new episode???????


----------



## NewMom328

> i'm thinking she got pregnant by a different male. i personally know of an instance where a female irish setter had accidentally bred with a black lab who dug a hole under a privacy fence to get to her. she had already been bred to another irish setter, so they thought everything was ok....until the delivery night, that is....
> 
> here is a picture of my irish setter's SISTER (i helped with the delivery):
> [attachment=7545:attachment][/B]



hehe i bet that was a big surprise


----------



## malteseandme

[attachment=7551:attachment]AmericanStandard for the Maltese

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

General Appearance: 
The Maltese is a toy dog covered from head to foot with a mantle of long, silky, white hair. He is gentle-mannered and affectionate, eager and sprightly in action, and, despite his size, possessed of the vigor needed for the satisfactory companion.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Head: 
Of medium length and in proportion to the size of the dog. The skull is slightly rounded on top, the stop moderate. The drop ears are rather low set and heavily feathered with long hair that hangs close to the head. Eyes are set not too far apart; they are very dark and round, their black rims enhancing the gentle yet alert expression. The muzzle is of medium length, fine and tapered but not snipy. The nose is black. The teeth meet in an even edge-to-edge bite, or in a scissors bite. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Neck: 
Sufficient length of neck is desireable as promoting a high carriage of the head. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Body: 
Compact, the height from the withers to the ground equaling the length from the withers to the root of the tail. Shoulder blades are sloping, the elbows well knit and held close to the body. The back is level in topline, the ribs well sprung. The chest is fairly deep, the loins taut, strong, and just slightly tucked up underneath. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tail: 
A long-haired plume carried gracefully over the back, its tip lying to the side over the quarter. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Legs and Feet: 
Legs are fine-boned and nicely feathered. Forelegs are straight, their pastern joints well knit and devoid of appreciable bend. Hind legs are strong and moderately angulated at stifles and hocks. The feet are small and round, with toe pads black. Scraggly hairs on the feet may be trimmed to give a neater appearance. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Coat and Color: 
The coat is single, that is, without undercoat. It hangs long, flat, and silky over the sides of the body almost, if not quite to the ground. The long head-hair may be tied up in a topknot or it may be left hanging. Any suggestion of kinkiness, curliness, or wholly texture is objectionable. Color pure white. Light tan or lemon on the ears is permissable, but not desirable. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Size: 
Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gait: 
The Maltese moves with a jaunty, smooth, flowing gait. Viewed from the side, he gives an impression of rapid movement, size considered. In the stride, the forelegs reach straight and free from the shoulders, with elbows close. Hind legs to move in a straight line. Cowhocks or any suggestion of hind leg toeing in or out are faults. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temperament: 
For all his diminutive size, the Maltese seems without fear. His trust and affectionate responsiveness are very appealing. He is among the gentlest mannered of all little dogs, yet he is lively and playful as well as vigorous. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--
This is our Maltese standard. 100 years ago you might have had a black Maltese but not in the U. S.A. today. There is no such thing as a black Maltese. Don't believe it, don't fall for it. Doesn't everybody have books, etc. on Maltese? That should be something you do before getting a Maltese puppy. I can't imagine Maltese owners even entertaining the thought of a black Maltese. Give me a Break!
PJ ----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> AmericanStandard for the Maltese
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> --
> This is our Maltese standard. 100 years ago you might have had a black Maltese but not in the U. S.A. today. There is no such thing as a black Maltese. Don't believe it, don't fall for it. Doesn't everybody have books, etc. on Maltese? That should be something you do before getting a Maltese puppy. I can't imagine Maltese owners even entertaining the thought of a black Maltese. Give me a Break!
> PJ ----------------------------------------------------------------------------[/B]


Wow, thanks for posting the Maltese standard! I've only read it about 100 times but I always seem to learn something new each time. There might even have been someone on here who hadn't read it so good thing it's right there. Guess that rules out if the puppies meet the standard, huh? 

*looks around at all my fellow Maltese owners* Ok, so who's the wise guy who doesn't own a maltese book???? Bad owner, BAD! *looks stern* <strike>They make excellent books for the bathroom</strike> 

But hey, good thing we have the internet where we can learn pretty much everything that can be covered in a book <strike>except you can't read it on the toilet







</strike>


----------



## Cosy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=203117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanStandard for the Maltese
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> --
> This is our Maltese standard. 100 years ago you might have had a black Maltese but not in the U. S.A. today. There is no such thing as a black Maltese. Don't believe it, don't fall for it. Doesn't everybody have books, etc. on Maltese? That should be something you do before getting a Maltese puppy. I can't imagine Maltese owners even entertaining the thought of a black Maltese. Give me a Break!
> PJ ----------------------------------------------------------------------------[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, thanks for posting the Maltese standard! I've only read it about 100 times but I always seem to learn something new each time. There might even have been someone on here who hadn't read it so good thing it's right there. Guess that rules out if the puppies meet the standard, huh?
> 
> *looks around at all my fellow Maltese owners* Ok, so who's the wise guy who doesn't own a maltese book???? Bad owner, BAD! *looks stern* <strike>They make excellent books for the bathroom</strike>
> 
> But hey, good thing we have the internet where we can learn pretty much everything that can be covered in a book <strike>except you can't read it on the toilet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </strike>[/B]
Click to expand...

 





ROTFLMAO...whewww I needed that laugh. <n>THANKS!


----------



## jude'n'jools

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=203117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanStandard for the Maltese
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> --
> This is our Maltese standard. 100 years ago you might have had a black Maltese but not in the U. S.A. today. There is no such thing as a black Maltese. Don't believe it, don't fall for it. Doesn't everybody have books, etc. on Maltese? That should be something you do before getting a Maltese puppy. I can't imagine Maltese owners even entertaining the thought of a black Maltese. Give me a Break!
> PJ ----------------------------------------------------------------------------[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, thanks for posting the Maltese standard! I've only read it about 100 times but I always seem to learn something new each time. There might even have been someone on here who hadn't read it so good thing it's right there. Guess that rules out if the puppies meet the standard, huh?
> 
> *looks around at all my fellow Maltese owners* Ok, so who's the wise guy who doesn't own a maltese book???? Bad owner, BAD! *looks stern* <strike>They make excellent books for the bathroom</strike>
> 
> But hey, good thing we have the internet where we can learn pretty much everything that can be covered in a book <strike>except you can't read it on the toilet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </strike>[/B]
Click to expand...

 

Stacy, you are a scream, your posts are always full of laughter. I just love the way you score sentences out!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows

One of my Malt books shows three pups and one of them is black. It's in Maltese, A Complete Owners Guide by Barrons on page eight. It doesn't give any info on the black pup though. It's strange but aside from the color it does look like the other pups.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=203130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanStandard for the Maltese
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> --
> This is our Maltese standard. 100 years ago you might have had a black Maltese but not in the U. S.A. today. There is no such thing as a black Maltese. Don't believe it, don't fall for it. Doesn't everybody have books, etc. on Maltese? That should be something you do before getting a Maltese puppy. I can't imagine Maltese owners even entertaining the thought of a black Maltese. Give me a Break!
> PJ ----------------------------------------------------------------------------[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, thanks for posting the Maltese standard! I've only read it about 100 times but I always seem to learn something new each time. There might even have been someone on here who hadn't read it so good thing it's right there. Guess that rules out if the puppies meet the standard, huh?
> 
> *looks around at all my fellow Maltese owners* Ok, so who's the wise guy who doesn't own a maltese book???? Bad owner, BAD! *looks stern* <strike>They make excellent books for the bathroom</strike>
> 
> But hey, good thing we have the internet where we can learn pretty much everything that can be covered in a book <strike>except you can't read it on the toilet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </strike>[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stacy, you are a scream, your posts are always full of laughter. I just love the way you score sentences out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...








































aww, thank you! I'm a big believer that some things can only be said with a line through it


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> One of my Malt books shows three pups and one of them is black. It's in Maltese, A Complete Owners Guide by Barrons on page eight. It doesn't give any info on the black pup though. It's strange but aside from the color it does look like the other pups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Well that was very helpful of the author *coughsarcasmcough* Nothing like giving a new owner a misconception of the breed! 

So the questions remains - can there be a throwback to the early 1900's which can produce a black maltese? I think the pups that started this thread are a little wild but is it possible? Obviously they don't meet the AKC standard, but I think several dogs on here are in violation of the AKC standard maximum regarding size and are still considered 'maltese'. 

It makes you wonder...


----------



## 2maltese4me

Well, my curiosity is peaked.....

The photo looks legit to me.....and she did post _all_ of her personal information, phone address etc. I'd also be curious to see photos in a few weeks. *IF* these are pure Maltese......if I were the breeder, I think I would be calling the news and the paper....what a story that would make....all black Maltese


----------



## kwaugh

Genetics can be so complicated...That would be interesting to see if in fact this is bogus.

I can see how it would be possible for a white maltese to produce a black one IF it was in their genes. The dominant color for my dog is black, with white and rust markings. However, there has been documentation to show a recessive gene that has produced a dominant color of red instead of black. Those are REALLY rare and usually you'll see maybe one puppy in an entire litter with this, not an entire litter. It's a recessive gene that is/can be carried by the breed, however doesn't necessarily mean that dog shouldn't be bred, but a breeder with that knowledge that a particular breeding has produced a puppy with that recessive gene probably would choose not to repeat the breeding. And I've only heard of maybe 2 or 3 cases where this has happened and they usually make a BIG deal of it because it's so rare. 

Like I said, or maybe I thought I said it, I've never heard of a case that an entire litter produces a coloring that is not within the standard, aside from normal coloring flaws. 

edit: oops, didn't realize I repeated myself.









Karyn


----------



## chloeandj

Honestly, I can't think of any reason why she would lie. She has set the price of the puppies pretty cheap (atleast in my area). And will not ship so you go to her home and see. She is not trying to benefit financially from this "rare" thing. The only thing I can think of is a male got to her somehow without the owner knowing or something very cool in the genes has happened.


----------



## 2maltese4me

In looking at the picture again....the mother has an awful lot of "red" in her.....look at the back end. I've never seen staining back there before???? Maybe mom is mixed with poodle??


----------



## k/c mom

I noticed that red coloring, too. Hmmmm I was thinking maybe the mother was part or all Havanese, which can be solid black??

The thing that is so odd is that all 5 are black. If there was one black one, it would be at aleast a little more explainable but all 5... that is just the weirdest thing.....


----------



## NewMom328

Maybe the staining in the back is from giving birth? (i really have no idea, just a guess, ive never seen a dog give birth, but it seems logical). She looks like a maltese to me. Also, did you notice she is only selling 3 of the puppies?


----------



## 3Maltmom

How do you get the link showing the puppies? I'm only seeing the forum responses


----------



## 2maltese4me

> How do you get the link showing the puppies? I'm only seeing the forum responses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


http://www.maltesetalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244

The picture is in her siggy...click it and it will enlarge.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=203286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get the link showing the puppies? I'm only seeing the forum responses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.maltesetalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244
> 
> The picture is in her siggy...click it and it will enlarge.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Thanks!! I see it now









I don't believe it, but I see it


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> Honestly, I can't think of any reason why she would lie. She has set the price of the puppies pretty cheap (atleast in my area). And will not ship so you go to her home and see. She is not trying to benefit financially from this "rare" thing. The only thing I can think of is a male got to her somehow without the owner knowing or something very cool in the genes has happened.[/B]


You know, sometimes it helps to actually look at a photo before calling it bogus *nods* I got, erm, sidetracked. I edited my comment to reflect that.

Can you imagine helping with the delivery and the shock of it?


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> Maybe the staining in the back is from giving birth? (i really have no idea, just a guess, ive never seen a dog give birth, but it seems logical). She looks like a maltese to me. Also, did you notice she is only selling 3 of the puppies?[/B]



I've never seen a dog give birth either but that's what I was thinking the discoloration could be attributed to. Maybe she has friends or family who are taking a puppy? The litter size is larger than usual, isn't it? But I guess she knows her dog and the situation. If Lucy came up pregnant, I'd have to blame it on immaculate conception because I'd swear no male could have gotten to her. She's with me all the time!


----------



## chloeandj

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=203283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the staining in the back is from giving birth? (i really have no idea, just a guess, ive never seen a dog give birth, but it seems logical). She looks like a maltese to me. Also, did you notice she is only selling 3 of the puppies?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen a dog give birth either but that's what I was thinking the discoloration could be attributed to. Maybe she has friends or family who are taking a puppy? The litter size is larger than usual, isn't it? But I guess she knows her dog and the situation. If Lucy came up pregnant, I'd have to blame it on immaculate conception because I'd swear no male could have gotten to her. She's with me all the time!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I think that is from birthing too. I've seen my cousin's yorkie give birth. It is extremely messy and then afterwards the puppies climb all over and poo poo and pee on mommy. The mom continues to have discharge for days after so there is definately reason for her to be dirty.They get hot when nursing too which probably explains why she is laying on the newspaper floor instead of a nice cozy place.


----------



## HappyB

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=203283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the staining in the back is from giving birth? (i really have no idea, just a guess, ive never seen a dog give birth, but it seems logical). She looks like a maltese to me. Also, did you notice she is only selling 3 of the puppies?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen a dog give birth either but that's what I was thinking the discoloration could be attributed to. Maybe she has friends or family who are taking a puppy? The litter size is larger than usual, isn't it? But I guess she knows her dog and the situation. If Lucy came up pregnant, I'd have to blame it on immaculate conception because I'd swear no male could have gotten to her. She's with me all the time!
> [/B]
Click to expand...


I can't recall any of my girls looking like that after giving birth. Most are very neat. Some do need to have a "spot bath" to clean their legs and back side after birth, but not on the back. I have heard of dogs who get colring like that as a hormone change. Perhaps that is what it is, but then again, it's not something I've had personal experience with.
As for the newspaper, I know some breeders who only use newspaper to keep their mom and pups on. I have a friend who is a show breeder of Schnauzers. He buys the New York Times when he has pups so he will have extra. According to him, it is the cleanest thing. I wouldn't use it with my Maltese becaue then I would have black pups too.


----------



## chloeandj

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=203316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the staining in the back is from giving birth? (i really have no idea, just a guess, ive never seen a dog give birth, but it seems logical). She looks like a maltese to me. Also, did you notice she is only selling 3 of the puppies?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen a dog give birth either but that's what I was thinking the discoloration could be attributed to. Maybe she has friends or family who are taking a puppy? The litter size is larger than usual, isn't it? But I guess she knows her dog and the situation. If Lucy came up pregnant, I'd have to blame it on immaculate conception because I'd swear no male could have gotten to her. She's with me all the time!
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't recall any of my girls looking like that after giving birth. Most are very neat. Some do need to have a "spot bath" to clean their legs and back side after birth, but not on the back. I have heard of dogs who get cloring like that as a hormone change. Perhaps that is what it is, but then again, it's not something I've had personal experience with.
> As for the newspaper, I know some breeders who only use newspaper to keep their mom and pups on. I have a friend who is a show breeder of Schnauzers. He buys the New York Times when he has pups so he will have extra. According to him, it is the cleanest thing. I wouldn't use it with my Maltese becaue then I would have black pups too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Oh how funny about the newspaper making black pups! That would be so true! Their tummies would be printed with all the headlines LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> I can't recall any of my girls looking like that after giving birth. Most are very neat. Some do need to have a "spot bath" to clan their legs and back side after birth, but not on the back. I have heard of dogs who get cloring like that as a hormone change. Perhaps that is what it is, but then again, it's not something I've had personal experience with.
> As for the newspaper, I know some breeders who only use newspaper to keep their mom and pups on. I have a friend who is a show breeder of Schnauzers. He buys the New York Times when he has pups so he will have extra. According to him, it is the cleanest thing. I wouldn't use it with my Maltese becaue then I would have black pups too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahahaha, maybe that's what happened to the pups!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gwilbrin

Stacy, you crack me up.

On another Maltese site, they state these dogs are 4 days old:








They looks really small.

But look at how big these alleged Maltese are:
http://www.maltesetalk.com/forums/attachme...ttachmentid=149

They are suppose to only be a few days old as well. The latter pups are either growing abnormally fast for an alleged Maltese or that isn't her litter.


----------



## 2maltese4me

To me they look just about the same size.....


----------



## jude'n'jools

> Stacy, you crack me up.
> 
> On another Maltese site, they state these dogs are 4 days old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looks really small.
> 
> But look at how big these alleged Maltese are:
> http://www.maltesetalk.com/forums/attachme...ttachmentid=149
> 
> They are suppose to only be a few days old as well. The latter pups are either growing abnormally fast for an alleged Maltese or that isn't her litter.[/B]


 

You can't really compare the size of these pups with the supposed black malts, as there is nothing in this picture to compare against, now if they were lying next to their mum then we may have a comparison.



Just a thought


----------



## carrie

> Honestly, I can't think of any reason why she would lie. She has set the price of the puppies pretty cheap (atleast in my area). And will not ship so you go to her home and see. She is not trying to benefit financially from this "rare" thing. The only thing I can think of is a male got to her somehow without the owner knowing or something very cool in the genes has happened.[/B]


i just looked at the picture again, and those puppies look extremely large.







the "staining" that is there also looks strange, since there is a distinct patch, or line that starts on her neck and goes down the back. i'm thinking either she's a mix, or the puppies' daddy is of a different breed. she may not even know it tho. i dunno. we'll see when the puppies grow. but...it is odd at any rate.


----------



## 2maltese4me

Also wanted to add that the white pups picture is taken at a distance where the black pups picture is taken a lot closer, which will also make a difference.


----------



## charmypoo

Did anyone notice that the paw pads are all black too at only 4 weeks? Are black dogs usually born with black paw pads too?


----------



## chloeandj

> Did anyone notice that the paw pads are all black too at only 4 weeks? Are black dogs usually born with black paw pads too?[/B]


I did notice this but I thought if their coats are black, why wouldn't their skin pigment be as well??


----------



## 2maltese4me

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=203520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice that the paw pads are all black too at only 4 weeks? Are black dogs usually born with black paw pads too?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did notice this but I thought if their coats are black, why wouldn't their skin pigment be as well??
> [/B]
Click to expand...

That was my thinking too.......

We are all so curious aren't we....lol.


----------



## chloeandj

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=203524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice that the paw pads are all black too at only 4 weeks? Are black dogs usually born with black paw pads too?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did notice this but I thought if their coats are black, why wouldn't their skin pigment be as well??
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my thinking too.......
> 
> We are all so curious aren't we....lol.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

We are.







I wish she would post some more but I think she's been scared off by some people emailing nasty things to her. I asked her to post again as the babies grow. I hope she does.


----------



## charmypoo

I find it really interesting if indeed this is real. I remember there was a green lab on the news?


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=203528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(CharmyPoo @ Jun 12 2006, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=203520
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> Did anyone notice that the paw pads are all black too at only 4 weeks? Are black dogs usually born with black paw pads too?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did notice this but I thought if their coats are black, why wouldn't their skin pigment be as well??
> [/B]
Click to expand...

That was my thinking too.......

We are all so curious aren't we....lol.
[/B][/QUOTE]

We are.







I wish she would post some more but I think she's been scared off by some people emailing nasty things to her. I asked her to post again as the babies grow. I hope she does.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Let's hope she isn't lurking on this forum!! Some people may not give her a Break here. This truly is a fascinating case!!


----------



## chloeandj

> I find it really interesting if indeed this is real. I remember there was a green lab on the news?[/B]


Right! I think it was stained from the contents of the womb/sack?? it made a very interesting sight to see!


----------



## Cosy

They aren't maltese and I find the price pretty darn high since she has no idea

what they are lol ..Sounds like she's trying to make a buck to me!


----------



## 3Maltmom

This pic could very well be real. That does not mean much. Char had a Mommy Malt, nursing and caring for a kitten. Doesn't mean she gave birth to a kitten.

My point is, this sounds absurd to me. And yes, she is making money. Are you kidding, $600 a pup? If she were a "true" breeder of Maltese, this would be a miracle, and the entire Maltese community would know about it, as well as 60-Minutes. 

Just my thoughts


----------



## k/c mom

> They aren't maltese and I find the price pretty darn high since she has no idea
> 
> what they are lol ..Sounds like she's trying to make a buck to me![/B]





> This pic could very well be real. That does not mean much. Char had a Mommy Malt, nursing and caring for a kitten. Doesn't mean she gave birth to a kitten.
> 
> My point is, this sounds absurd to me. And yes, she is making money. Are you kidding, $600 a pup? If she were a "true" breeder of Maltese, this would be a miracle, and the entire Maltese community would know about it, as well as 60-Minutes.
> 
> Just my thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


You guys are sooooo right on all accounts!!! [attachment=7576:attachment]


----------



## suzimalteselover




----------



## jude'n'jools

I personally don't think $600 is expensive even for a Malt mix breed, you would pay £600 over here for a Malt x yorkie, Malt x Shih Tzu.


----------



## Gregswife

I think it is probably a lot when you really don't know what the father is - so doubtful there would be any chance of it being a registered pup. Of course, the situation in which we got Sadie was different, as I said before the breeder had passed away and the family could not keep the pups, so they contacted us. We did have to pay for her, but only $500 and she is a purebred. We got the paperwork to get her registered.


----------



## momtoboo

I would definitely pay $600 for one of these pups if my husband would agree.I'm just curious enough to want to see what they turn out to be.Plus if they did turn out to be black Maltese,I'd have a very rare dog.It doesn't look like a hoax to me,but more like she actually believes they are purebred Maltese.Only time will tell.I agree that having all black pups instead of a mixture is strange.


----------



## chloeandj

> I would definitely pay $600 for one of these pups if my husband would agree.I'm just curious enough to want to see what they turn out to be.Plus if they did turn out to be black Maltese,I'd have a very rare dog.It doesn't look like a hoax to me,but more like she actually believes they are purebred Maltese.Only time will tell.I agree that having all black pups instead of a mixture is strange.[/B]


Yes! Get one so we can all see it grow up too LOL


----------



## Cosy

I'm thinkin they aren't even maltese. Would you pay to find it grows up to be

a german shepherd/rottweiler mix? lol 



I'm sorry..I am just not a fan of designer mix (mutts) dogs. I love all dogs

but I don't think mixing them is genetically sound and although some people

say the best dog they ever had was a mutt, I bet for that dog and every other

"best" there were many sickly ones due to combining the hereditary problems

togetherof both breeds. Most people who breed mixed dogs do NOT study pedigrees or

health issues of those breeds. Just my two cents.


----------



## dogloverx3

GRRR - the term designer dog , has bothered me for years - the correct term is cross breed !!!! I have owned a Maltese x Shih Tzu for the last 17 years , with not 1 medical problem . In Australia the price for a so called "designer dog " is around the $250.00 to $300.00 - a very reasonable price for a family pet . They are a cross breed dog - and should be priced accordingly . I don't advocate the indiscriminate breeding of any animal . I am purchasing a pure bred Maltese this year - and I will be very interested to see how it stands up health wise - I doubt if it will go 16 years without any health problems . The head of the Australian R.S.P.C.A promotes certain cross breeds , and he's a VET . The most dumped pure bred dog in Australia -is the Maltese , I am sorry to say . Rather than disparage certain " designer dogs " a plea for responsible breeding would be more appreciated . In Australia the Maltese x Shih tzu has been bred for the last 20 years . I for one love my cross breed dog . Sarah


----------



## Cosy

Sarah, I did say some mixed dogs have no problems BUT for every one of those there

are just as many if not more that aren't healthy due to indiscriminate breeding. Often 

you NEVER hear of those dogs...just as you sometimes don't hear of all the healthy

purebred dogs. I'm sorry the quality of maltese in your country isn't good. Bad breeders

are everywhere.


----------



## momtoboo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=204171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely pay $600 for one of these pups if my husband would agree.I'm just curious enough to want to see what they turn out to be.Plus if they did turn out to be black Maltese,I'd have a very rare dog.It doesn't look like a hoax to me,but more like she actually believes they are purebred Maltese.Only time will tell.I agree that having all black pups instead of a mixture is strange.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Get one so we can all see it grow up too LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 

Hubbie just nixed that idea.







Looked at me like I'd just landed from Mars.I was going to ask for a refund once the puppy hit 20 lbs.Oh well,sounded like a good idea at the time.


----------



## 2maltese4me

> I'm thinkin they aren't even maltese. Would you pay to find it grows up to be
> 
> a german shepherd/rottweiler mix? lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry..I am just not a fan of designer mix (mutts) dogs. I love all dogs
> 
> but I don't think mixing them is genetically sound and although some people
> 
> say the best dog they ever had was a mutt, I bet for that dog and every other
> 
> "best" there were many sickly ones due to combining the hereditary problems
> 
> togetherof both breeds. Most people who breed mixed dogs do NOT study pedigrees or
> 
> health issues of those breeds. Just my two cents.[/B]


My mothers *mutt* is just now dying at the ripe old age of 15...meaning just last week he was diagnosed with cancer. My ***PURE BRED*** Bullmastiff and my ***PURE BRED*** Cocker Spaniel BOTH dyed at the age of 4yrs old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not at the same time....we lost our Cocker 2yrs ago, and our mastiff just passed away a few weeks ago. What are the odds of having 2 pure bred dogs die at such a tender age. I know quite a few people who have very healthy mutts......so I have to disagree with you on this one.....sorry.

Just wanted to add that my Bullmastiffs parents are still alive and very healthy. I am very close with his breeder....she is such a wonderful person.


----------



## carrie

i think this thread is losing it's main focus. no one is saying mixed breeds are _bad_, but why pay the price for a dog that's being advertised as purebred when it's not within the standards. in _MY _ opinion, she's trying to make a buck. she can say all she wants that she believes her puppies to be pure bred maltese, but who's to really know she's not pulling a fast one. there is NO black maltese, this is NOT a miracle, or a fluke of genetics. i know i wouldn't buy a "black purebred maltese" if it were advertised anywhere else, why would you people think any differently about this instance? i think if it was such a rare find, that there would be more recognition. if she wants to sell them as purebred, she should get a DNA test done to make sure that her 2 maltese are indeed the parents. i'm sorry...that's just the way _I_ feel...this is _MY_ opinion (as i'm allowed to have one).


----------



## HappyB

> i think this thread is losing it's main focus. no one is saying mixed breeds are _bad_, but why pay the price for a dog that's being advertised as purebred when it's not within the standards. in _MY _ opinion, she's trying to make a buck. she can say all she wants that she believes her puppies to be pure bred maltese, but who's to really know she's not pulling a fast one. there is NO black maltese, this is NOT a miracle, or a fluke of genetics. i know i wouldn't buy a "black purebred maltese" if it were advertised anywhere else, why would you people think any differently about this instance? i think if it was such a rare find, that there would be more recognition. if she wants to sell them as purebred, she should get a DNA test done to make sure that her 2 maltese are indeed the parents. i'm sorry...that's just the way _I_ feel...this is _MY_ opinion (as i'm allowed to have one).[/B]


----------



## 2maltese4me

> i think this thread is losing it's main focus. no one is saying mixed breeds are _bad_, but why pay the price for a dog that's being advertised as purebred when it's not within the standards. in _MY _ opinion, she's trying to make a buck. she can say all she wants that she believes her puppies to be pure bred maltese, but who's to really know she's not pulling a fast one. there is NO black maltese, this is NOT a miracle, or a fluke of genetics. i know i wouldn't buy a "black purebred maltese" if it were advertised anywhere else, why would you people think any differently about this instance? i think if it was such a rare find, that there would be more recognition. if she wants to sell them as purebred, she should get a DNA test done to make sure that her 2 maltese are indeed the parents. i'm sorry...that's just the way _I_ feel...this is _MY_ opinion (as i'm allowed to have one).[/B]



No, but it was mentioned that mixed breeds are not genetically sound.....I was just sharing a personal experience to prove otherwise.

I agree this is not the main topic at hand.....but having just lost a pure bred a few weeks ago at such a tender age and seeing my mothers 'mutt' live a healthy life of 15 yrs, this really struck a nerve with me.....







Thats all I'll say on the topic....


----------



## carrie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=204236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this thread is losing it's main focus. no one is saying mixed breeds are _bad_, but why pay the price for a dog that's being advertised as purebred when it's not within the standards. in _MY _ opinion, she's trying to make a buck. she can say all she wants that she believes her puppies to be pure bred maltese, but who's to really know she's not pulling a fast one. there is NO black maltese, this is NOT a miracle, or a fluke of genetics. i know i wouldn't buy a "black purebred maltese" if it were advertised anywhere else, why would you people think any differently about this instance? i think if it was such a rare find, that there would be more recognition. if she wants to sell them as purebred, she should get a DNA test done to make sure that her 2 maltese are indeed the parents. i'm sorry...that's just the way _I_ feel...this is _MY_ opinion (as i'm allowed to have one).[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but it was mentioned that mixed breeds are not genetically sound.....I was just sharing a personal experience to prove otherwise.
> 
> I agree this is not the main topic at hand.....but having just lost a pure bred a few weeks ago at such a tender age and seeing my mothers 'mutt' live a healthy life of 15 yrs, this really struck a nerve with me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all I'll say on the topic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

my post wasn't directed towards you, 2maltese4me, i was just making a general statement. 
i am very sorry for your loss.







my first dog Winston was a "mutt", he lived to be 19 (my brother swears it was longer!!), and i loved him very, very much. he had no health problems whatsoever...unless you include extreme intelligence...lol so, i have nothing against mixed breeds...i just want to make that clear.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

The whole situation is indeed strange.








I really think the easiest explanation is that another male got hold of her precious female while on a potty break or something. BUT, of course I was not there and she says differently.








If it is indeed genetic...then it is WILD....so why not get a DNA test to prove it either right or wrong? If it is indeed true and they are from her alleged pure bread malts, then it will shut people up or let them question the pedigree of the parents. If the DNA test shows it is not from that daddy, then it keeps her from looking like an idiot and claiming they are malts. Seems easy to me! I would have gotten the DNA test before I ever posted about it. AND, I sure hope she doesn't post here. I personally would have nothing to say to her except..."cute pups, get a DNA test." But I have posted here long enough to know that others would have MUCH more to say.


----------



## HappyB

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=204236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this thread is losing it's main focus. no one is saying mixed breeds are _bad_, but why pay the price for a dog that's being advertised as purebred when it's not within the standards. in _MY _ opinion, she's trying to make a buck. she can say all she wants that she believes her puppies to be pure bred maltese, but who's to really know she's not pulling a fast one. there is NO black maltese, this is NOT a miracle, or a fluke of genetics. i know i wouldn't buy a "black purebred maltese" if it were advertised anywhere else, why would you people think any differently about this instance? i think if it was such a rare find, that there would be more recognition. if she wants to sell them as purebred, she should get a DNA test done to make sure that her 2 maltese are indeed the parents. i'm sorry...that's just the way _I_ feel...this is _MY_ opinion (as i'm allowed to have one).[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but it was mentioned that mixed breeds are not genetically sound.....I was just sharing a personal experience to prove otherwise.
> 
> I agree this is not the main topic at hand.....but having just lost a pure bred a few weeks ago at such a tender age and seeing my mothers 'mutt' live a healthy life of 15 yrs, this really struck a nerve with me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all I'll say on the topic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I certainly didn't mean anything negative about your post either. I was just applauding Carrie's thought on the DNA needing to be done.


----------



## 3Maltmom

I'm thinking the breeder also breeds, maybe, long hair Chihuahuas. The births were within a week or so of each other, and she put the baby Chihuahuas in with the mommy Maltese.

I do not believe the Maltese gave birth to these little ones, nor do I believe that the breeder does.

I've seen far too many deceptive adds. This is no different. Well actually it is. At least most "deceiving" adds are somewhat palatable.

I could be wrong. They could be Pit Bull pups


----------



## HappyB

> I'm thinking the breeder also breeds, maybe, long hair Chihuahuas. The births were within a week or so of each other, and she put the baby Chihuahuas in with the mommy Maltese.
> 
> I do not believe the Maltese gave birth to these little ones, nor do I believe that the breeder does.
> 
> I've seen far too many deceptive adds. This is no different. Well actually it is. At least most "deceiving" adds are somewhat palatable.
> 
> I could be wrong. They could be Pit Bull pups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



I went back and looked at the picture of mom and pups again, as well as checked the date. Those pups do not look like any one day old Maltese, regardless of color. They are far larger than three to four ounces. Is it possible this woman is just trying to get a rise out of people? I would love to see a picture of the face. 
Pit Bull may be more likely if they really are one day old in the picture.


----------



## dogloverx3

Well I certainly didn't want to offend anyone - but I have had the title of designer dog leveled at Charlotte on more than one occasion . I absolutely hate that term - it disparages a perfectly lovely dog . I think that certain people on this board don't post on her pictures because she is a cross breed ( it hurts my feelings ) . Well I've said all I want to say on the matter . I would be shocked if those end up being Maltese pups . Sarah


----------



## jude'n'jools

> Well I certainly didn't want to offend anyone - but I have had the title of designer dog leveled at Charlotte on more than one occasion . I absolutely hate that term - it disparages a perfectly lovely dog . I think that certain people on this board don't post on her pictures because she is a cross breed ( it hurts my feelings ) . Well I've said all I want to say on the matter . I would be shocked if those end up being Maltese pups . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 

Sarah, don't let those certain people annoy you or hurt your feelings!



What is important is the ones who do post & "we" Luuuuuv Princess Charlotte very very much.











Hey Duchess Abbie sends lots & lots of nose licks to her Cuz











[attachment=7645:attachment]


----------



## carrie

> Well I certainly didn't want to offend anyone - but I have had the title of designer dog leveled at Charlotte on more than one occasion . I absolutely hate that term - it disparages a perfectly lovely dog . I think that certain people on this board don't post on her pictures because she is a cross breed ( it hurts my feelings ) . Well I've said all I want to say on the matter . I would be shocked if those end up being Maltese pups . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


i don't know who you're referring to, i personally love princess charlotte , henry and teddy. actually, i've been a member of this site for about 2 years, and i don't recall anyone not participating in posts because of a cross. we have many cross breed owners on this site. i even go so far as to talk about my irish setter on here (not even CLOSE to the maltese breed) and many people are happy to respond to my posts.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> Well I certainly didn't want to offend anyone - but I have had the title of designer dog leveled at Charlotte on more than one occasion . I absolutely hate that term - it disparages a perfectly lovely dog . I think that certain people on this board don't post on her pictures because she is a cross breed ( it hurts my feelings ) . Well I've said all I want to say on the matter . I would be shocked if those end up being Maltese pups . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



I







Princess Charlotte as well as your other dogs. I always oogle your pictures. I might not always respond, but I always look and "sigh".







You have beautiful dogs and I don't care if they are mixed with a buffalo!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> Well I certainly didn't want to offend anyone - but I have had the title of designer dog leveled at Charlotte on more than one occasion . I absolutely hate that term - it disparages a perfectly lovely dog . I think that certain people on this board don't post on her pictures because she is a cross breed ( it hurts my feelings ) . Well I've said all I want to say on the matter . I would be shocked if those end up being Maltese pups . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I love your little canine family!They always make me smile, so full of personality. When I first started on my "I need a small dog, d*mmit" phase, I started with the intentions of getting a Chihuahua. Then I discovered Malti-poos and all the poodle crosses. The closest I came to actually buying a dog on the internet was getting a cross like Princess Charlotte, shih-tzu maletese. But somewhere along the line, I realized that if I was going to shell out that much money for a dog, I'd be better off with a purebred (much easier to justify to the hubby!) Hence, my maltese searching frenzy! So if you're being snubbed? Then the people doing it aren't worth it, since they are obviously posting on here to brag about their purebreds and not for the friendship and moral support aspect. 

*hugs you*


----------



## k/c mom

Maybe I am a "Polyanna" but I have never seen anyone snubbed on this site for owning a Malt mix or any breed, for that matter. The members are always jumping in to oooh and ahhhh over each and everyone's babies, mixed or not.


----------



## kwaugh

Okay I wasn't going to post this, but after seeing that post that someone saw a post from this breeder selling Chihuahuas, I thought I'd just add these links that I found when I tried to research this breeder. (hope I don't get into trouble for posting...hehe)

Anyway, here are 3 links to ads I found from this same breeder and you can put two and two together:

(this is the one for the black maltese on an online/newspaper ad)
http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/278966.html

(here is one I found from a previous litter of maltese she had advertised...I'm not great at math, but doesn't it seem like she was willing to let them go at a really early age?)
http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/200890.html

(and now this one is for a toy poodle - ad is dated May 2006 and indicates parents on premises)
http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/261474.html

Yes, I know...I have way too much time on my hands. 

Karyn


----------



## 2maltese4me

> my post wasn't directed towards you, 2maltese4me, i was just making a general statement.
> i am very sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first dog Winston was a "mutt", he lived to be 19 (my brother swears it was longer!!), and i loved him very, very much. he had no health problems whatsoever...unless you include extreme intelligence...lol so, i have nothing against mixed breeds...i just want to make that clear.[/B]



I know you weren't......just wanted to clarify why I posted what I did.











> I certainly didn't mean anything negative about your post either. I was just applauding Carrie's thought on the DNA needing to be done.[/B]


I know that too.......like I stated above, I just felt the need to clarify. 

I dont get personally offended easily....







But sometimes I feel the need to speak whats on my mind and thats all I was doing. I'm not even offended by cutecosyandtoys comment....she has a right to feel the way she does on the subject......I just happen to feel differently and my experiences have been different, thats all.

Now, I for one would love to see pictures of those black puppies in a few months......


----------



## HappyB

> Maybe I am a "Polyanna" but I have never seen anyone snubbed on this site for owning a Malt mix or any breed, for that matter. The members are always jumping in to oooh and ahhhh over each and everyone's babies, mixed or not.[/B]



I agree with you. I even got support for my little kitten I found in the road.


----------



## chloeandj

> Okay I wasn't going to post this, but after seeing that post that someone saw a post from this breeder selling Chihuahuas, I thought I'd just add these links that I found when I tried to research this breeder. (hope I don't get into trouble for posting...hehe)
> 
> Anyway, here are 3 links to ads I found from this same breeder and you can put two and two together:
> 
> (this is the one for the black maltese on an online/newspaper ad)
> http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/278966.html
> 
> (here is one I found from a previous litter of maltese she had advertised...I'm not great at math, but doesn't it seem like she was willing to let them go at a really early age?)
> http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/200890.html
> 
> (and now this one is for a toy poodle - ad is dated May 2006 and indicates parents on premises)
> http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/261474.html
> 
> Yes, I know...I have way too much time on my hands.
> 
> Karyn[/B]



LOL! I tried to do the same thing but came up with nothing! You ARE GOOD! I think it's cleared up then, these are mixes or some one else's babies. Way to go!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Good Job Karyn ~

And yes, in that second add, she is letting them go at 6.5 weeks


----------



## Cosy

I'm sorry if I upset some people. I am and always will be a strong

advocate for purebred dogs and when I see this beautiful breed mixed

in with another breed I find it sad as it dilutes and can jeopardize the health

of those puppies coming into the world. Don't we have enough pain and

suffering from bad breeders without adding this? Of course, there are

purebred unhealthy dogs. There are horrid breeders out there who

care only for the almighty dollar. The point is, how can you promote a

new mixed breed when so many are suffering in the purebreds. We owe

it to these wonderful dogs to educate ourselves and others so we do NOT help

perpetuate these sickly breedings of purebreds and promote "designers".



I do not hate anyone's dog, be it maltese or yorktese or anytese. I'm

just trying to express a point that pedigree knowledge is important in

breeding these babies so fewer pups have to suffer early deaths or serious

illnesses.


----------



## charmypoo

Wow.. talk about a scam artist! Thanks for sharing the links!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

She doesn't just breed dogs, she breeds and sells other animals too

Her website

So yep, scam. Or so sure her malt couldn't have gotten knocked up by any other male because she is confined to a cage all the time.


----------



## carrie

> She doesn't just breed dogs, she breeds and sells other animals too
> 
> Her website
> 
> So yep, scam. Or so sure her malt couldn't have gotten knocked up by any other male because she is confined to a cage all the time.[/B]


EEESH!!


----------



## chloeandj

She has a very wierd site. Who in the world would breed and sell squirrels? LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> She has a very wierd site. Who in the world would breed and sell squirrels? LOL[/B]


And who in the frilly hay would BUY one???? 












> index.php?act=findpost&pid=204396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am a "Polyanna" but I have never seen anyone snubbed on this site for owning a Malt mix or any breed, for that matter. The members are always jumping in to oooh and ahhhh over each and everyone's babies, mixed or not.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you. I even got support for my little kitten I found in the road.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

How is your little kitten, btw??? I've been meaning to ask!!!


----------



## kwaugh

> She doesn't just breed dogs, she breeds and sells other animals too
> 
> Her website
> 
> So yep, scam. Or so sure her malt couldn't have gotten knocked up by any other male because she is confined to a cage all the time.[/B]



That's great that you were able to find her website. All the links i had found were no longer good or she changed the url. She definitely raises/sells alot of different types of animals. The only thing I found about her animals was from a long time ago, so I figured she might not be selling them anymore...wow I guess I was wrong. She just changed websites. 

I guess there's a market for any type of animal. Not sure about the squirrels, I mean do people even keep squirrels as pets?? 

Karyn


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=204428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't just breed dogs, she breeds and sells other animals too
> 
> Her website
> 
> So yep, scam. Or so sure her malt couldn't have gotten knocked up by any other male because she is confined to a cage all the time.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great that you were able to find her website. All the links i had found were no longer good or she changed the url. She definitely raises/sells alot of different types of animals. The only thing I found about her animals was from a long time ago, so I figured she might not be selling them anymore...wow I guess I was wrong. She just changed websites.
> 
> I guess there's a market for any type of animal. Not sure about the squirrels, I mean do people even keep squirrels as pets??
> 
> Karyn
> 
> This may sound stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do flying squirrels fly for a long distance? If you bought one, would it fly away? Would you have to keep it in a bird cage?
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Why does my reply look like part Karyn's reply?

Sorry Karyn. I don't want people to think you asked the stupid question


----------



## Scoobydoo

My personal opinion of this loose breeder is that perhaps she has a screw loose, or there was a loose screw somewhere that produced her so called black Maltese. 

When looking at the picture of the supposed mom of those black puppies I feel that maybe she is of mixed genes also, she seems very long legged and not pure white unless she is so dirty that her coloring doens't show true.



I adore all dogs and would never put anyone down who chooses to own a mixed breed, I too have a little Malt x Shih back home in Australia and he is the sweetest little guy you could ever wish to have. What I don't like is someone trying to scam people into believing what isn't true and there are people out there who are easily fooled by these devious breeders. That's how they make their money and keep producing pups.

I would be more likely to try to have her get the DNA test done then if the case is that the pups are indeed from a different parentage she should be in trouble for false advertising, perhaps that would deter her from futher attempts to make a mockery out of such a beautiful breed as our precious Maltese.


----------



## k/c mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=204459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't just breed dogs, she breeds and sells other animals too
> 
> Her website
> 
> So yep, scam. Or so sure her malt couldn't have gotten knocked up by any other male because she is confined to a cage all the time.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great that you were able to find her website. All the links i had found were no longer good or she changed the url. She definitely raises/sells alot of different types of animals. The only thing I found about her animals was from a long time ago, so I figured she might not be selling them anymore...wow I guess I was wrong. She just changed websites.
> 
> I guess there's a market for any type of animal. Not sure about the squirrels, I mean do people even keep squirrels as pets??
> 
> Karyn
> 
> This may sound stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do flying squirrels fly for a long distance? If you bought one, would it fly away? Would you have to keep it in a bird cage?
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does my reply look like part Karyn's reply?
> 
> Sorry Karyn. I don't want people to think you asked the stupid question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Debbie, you must have put your post within the [ /quote] area.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Thanks Sher. I certainly don't want anyone else taking credit for that question


----------



## gwilbrin

> She doesn't just breed dogs, she breeds and sells other animals too
> 
> Her website
> 
> So yep, scam. Or so sure her malt couldn't have gotten knocked up by any other male because she is confined to a cage all the time.[/B]


She misspelled her own state.


----------



## Cosy

LOL..flying squirels as pets are usually sugar gliders. They don't fly up high..

they more or less glide thru the air. People have them as pets and they scurry

and glide all over the house. Not my idea of a fun pet, but then, I like grounded

animals myself. They can have pens but I don't think they are "bird cages"


----------



## gwilbrin

Sugar Gliders are different though. They are cute and smaller than squirrels.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> LOL..flying squirels as pets are usually sugar gliders. They don't fly up high..
> 
> they more or less glide thru the air. People have them as pets and they scurry
> 
> and glide all over the house. Not my idea of a fun pet, but then, I like grounded
> 
> animals myself. They can have pens but I don't think they are "bird cages"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]

















I did a search on the internet. Yep, they're just gliders









How weird is that, having a squirrel gliding around your house









I'll let my bird know he will not be getting a room-mate afterall


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=204511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..flying squirels as pets are usually sugar gliders. They don't fly up high..
> 
> they more or less glide thru the air. People have them as pets and they scurry
> 
> and glide all over the house. Not my idea of a fun pet, but then, I like grounded
> 
> animals myself. They can have pens but I don't think they are "bird cages"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a search on the internet. Yep, they're just gliders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How weird is that, having a squirrel gliding around your house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let my bird know he will not be getting a room-mate afterall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


----------



## thelittlepet

First, let me say that Princess Charlotte, please tell your mommy she takes some of the most stunning pictures ever. And as another poster put it, I don't care if you are bred with a water buffalo.
Second, crazy unethical breeders are everywhere looking to make a quick buck. Motivated by greed. No surprise there. She will not do DNA testing because she knows the results. 
Third, flying squirrels, my girlfriend in college had one because her ex's dad was a power lineman and found a baby with no home. The local shelter would no take it. She did a little research on what to feed it and it happily lived with her through college and after for two years I think. Funny little guy. 
Aimee


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> She doesn't just breed dogs, she breeds and sells other animals too
> 
> Her website
> 
> So yep, scam. Or so sure her malt couldn't have gotten knocked up by any other male because she is confined to a cage all the time.[/B]


 

Yup shes a weird one. Hmm yeah I went there and shes selling kids? Is this some sort of joke?







I clicked on the kids for sale link to the page and there was nothing???







Oh and yeah who wants to pay $130.00 for a chipmunk? Couldn't you get one from outside for free?


----------



## HappyB

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=204428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't just breed dogs, she breeds and sells other animals too
> 
> Her website
> 
> So yep, scam. Or so sure her malt couldn't have gotten knocked up by any other male because she is confined to a cage all the time.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup shes a weird one. Hmm yeah I went there and shes selling kids? Is this some sort of joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked on the kids for sale link to the page and there was nothing???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and yeah who wants to pay $130.00 for a chipmunk? Couldn't you get one from outside for free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


I believe the term "kid" here is reference to a baby goat.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> QUOTE(Mom_to_Princess_Bella @ Jun 15 2006, 02:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=204792


<div class='quotemain'>


> She doesn't just breed dogs, she breeds and sells other animals too
> 
> Her website
> 
> So yep, scam. Or so sure her malt couldn't have gotten knocked up by any other male because she is confined to a cage all the time.[/B]




<span style="font-family:Georgia">


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=204797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Lucy Owns Me @ Jun 14 2006, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=204428
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'> She doesn't just breed dogs, she breeds and sells other animals too
> 
> Her website
> 
> So yep, scam. Or so sure her malt couldn't have gotten knocked up by any other male because she is confined to a cage all the time.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <span style="font-family:Georgia">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


----------



## MellieMel

Wow you guys are detectives!! Nice going. Finding those other hoobly posts and her website was genius. I can't believe she's just LYING and throwing it out so publicly. Sigh.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Glad someone finally said the word......SCAM. Good research on finding the nuts' website etc. She's "breeding" everything in sight, probably to everything else in sight! Animal sex mill instead of just puppy mill. hehehehehehe


----------



## Gregswife

Didn't think I should post the pic here, but she has posted new pics of the pups so was wondering if anyone had looked at it and what they thought. I don't know how to post a link but it is probably the same link that was posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## ddarlingfam

I don't know anything about breeding so this is an honest question I have. In the last picture that was posted of the puppies today she says they are a week old, but the newspaper seems to still have blood on it. How long does a mommy bleed after giving birth to puppies? Just curious. I hope she will post pictures of them as they get older I am curious to see what they turn out to look like.

Thank you
Amber


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> Didn't think I should post the pic here, but she has posted new pics of the pups so was wondering if anyone had looked at it and what they thought. I don't know how to post a link but it is probably the same link that was posted earlier in this thread.[/B]


Ohhh thanks for pointing that out!
They look kinda big? I like the post about hate mail. So who was it? Huh? Huh? *eyes everybody suspiciously* I can't understand why she'd receive hate mail. *blinks innocently*

I didn't send any, btw


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> I don't know anything about breeding so this is an honest question I have. In the last picture that was posted of the puppies today she says they are a week old, but the newspaper seems to still have blood on it. How long does a mommy bleed after giving birth to puppies? Just curious. I hope she will post pictures of them as they get older I am curious to see what they turn out to look like.
> 
> Thank you
> Amber[/B]



You know, I noticed the same thing myself *the blood* 

Do baby malts have tails taht look like that? (another honest question since I'm not familiar with newborn pups)


----------



## lorraine

I'm betting the next immaculate mis-conception will be pink and blue "squirr-tese."


----------



## gwilbrin

Have you guys seen the updated photos? 

*2 weeks old*

























Only one has the white on him. Though i have to admit, they are adoreable!!! But what baby isn't?


----------



## HappyB

I wonder what her vet would say if he knew she was making him out to be such a fool with her statements about the pups?

BTY the heads don't even look like Maltese.


----------



## dr.jaimie

i think the ashtray is a nice touch to the pics too


----------



## k/c mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=216665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think the ashtray is a nice touch to the pics too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL I was thinking the exact same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I didn't see that before.... oh my.....

[attachment=8956:attachment]


----------



## charmypoo

Maybe they are Shih Tzu/Maltese mixes.


----------



## MissMelanie

> i think the ashtray is a nice touch to the pics too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 

*Granted I have not read this WHOLE 9 pages of posts but I did "think" I wanted a black Maltese,







until the Ash Tray showed up... GROSS. How can one smoke around babies?*



*enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## MissMelanie

> Well I certainly didn't want to offend anyone - but I have had the title of designer dog leveled at Charlotte on more than one occasion . I absolutely hate that term - it disparages a perfectly lovely dog . I think that certain people on this board don't post on her pictures because she is a cross breed ( it hurts my feelings ) . Well I've said all I want to say on the matter . I would be shocked if those end up being Maltese pups . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 

*Well let me tell you one thing, sitting here right next to me I have one VERY jealous dog due to Nemo's love of Charlotte. My Bella Mia had this CRAZY idea that Nemo would love her for some odd reason, buuuuuuuuuuuuut noooooooooooooo Charlotte caught his eye.







*



*Now Sir Micro happens to think like Nemo, Charlotte is a beauty.*



*enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## 2maltese4me

The ashtray caught my eye before the puppies. Atleast have a little cooth when taking pictures of puppies for sale for crying out loud!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

Call me nuts but I think they look like Lab puppies. *shrugs*


----------



## kwaugh

> Call me nuts but I think they look like Lab puppies. *shrugs*[/B]



HAHA I was thinking the same thing...

Karyn


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> Call me nuts but I think they look like Lab puppies. *shrugs*[/B]


I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## dogloverx3

THankyou Sir Micro , the Princess finds you BEAUTIFUL as well !!! . Those are NOT maltese x shih tzu's , I know a million of them and the nose tends to shorten not lengthen . Those pups do look like a cocker spaniel or poodle mix . Princess Charlotte who is only !/8 th shih tzu , DID have a solid black brother - he actually did look like a black maltese . Sarah


----------



## Furbabymom

<span style="color:#009900">Call me nuts but I think they look like Lab puppies. *shrugs*


----------



## chloeandj

More updated pics today. Definately DO NOT look like Maltese! LOL I think they are probably poodle mix. They are 1 1/2 pounds at 4 weeks old.

http://www.maltesetalk.com/forums/showthre...p=1328#post1328


----------



## 2maltese4me

> More updated pics today. Definately DO NOT look like Maltese! LOL I think they are probably poodle mix. They are 1 1/2 pounds at 4 weeks old.
> 
> http://www.maltesetalk.com/forums/showthre...p=1328#post1328[/B]



NO doubt poodle mix, just look at that wavy hair....

Why doesn't she just say poodle mix for crying out loud.


----------



## ddarlingfam

this poor lady is in denial!!!!! Although the puppies are totally cute, she needs to get over the black maltese thing


----------



## susy

> Well I certainly didn't want to offend anyone - but I have had the title of designer dog leveled at Charlotte on more than one occasion . I absolutely hate that term - it disparages a perfectly lovely dog . I think that certain people on this board don't post on her pictures because she is a cross breed ( it hurts my feelings ) . Well I've said all I want to say on the matter . I would be shocked if those end up being Maltese pups . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



It's sad that anyone would say anything against Princess Charlotte! She is Trixie's idol. Trixie wants to be just like her when she grows up.


----------



## Ptarana

you all are a hoot.... lol.... since you all were talking about mixed breds, I just wondred if you all are aware how they got the Shih tzu breed? The shih tzu breed comes from a Pekingese and Lhasa Apso. Just a little fyi


----------



## MissMelanie

I still want a REAL Black Maltese.










enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## carrie

> you all are a hoot.... lol.... since you all were talking about mixed breds, I just wondred if you all are aware how they got the Shih tzu breed? The shih tzu breed comes from a Pekingese and Lhasa Apso. Just a little fyi[/B]


no one has anything against mixes here. only people who advertize under the false pretense of a "black maltese".


----------



## joe

** my comments are my opinion only









i have to admit, something is fishy here, they are not Maltese (some labradoodles look almost exactly the same, I am guessing there is poodle there for sure), the jaw line doesnt look right?, the color of the eyes?, the size seems large for a newborn Maltese puppy (compared to the size of the mother)?, the very very thick coat and somewhat wavy hair for a newborn?, I see white in more than just the one pup too, and to top it off the pics of the ashtray and a fly in one pic just scream health hazard to me

having said that there are genetic possibilities that could produce a black maltese in almost any litter but the possibility of 4-5 are slim to none

not sure what to think of this really


----------



## puppymom

I have never heard of a black maltese. 

However, I have a book: Maltese A complete Pet Owner's Manual written by Joe Fulda published by Barron's Educational Series Inc. Copyright 1995 which has a photo on page 8 of three puppies. The caption under the photo says:"even as puppies, the Maltese has the right mix of dignity and playfulness." and in the photo are three puppies which appear to be the same size. Two of the puppies are white and one of the puppies is black and white. 

I have always been puzzled by the photo. It doesn't necessarily say that all three puppies are Maltese but it doesn't say they aren't and there are not other photos in the book of any other breed.


----------



## Linus McDuff

> I'm sorry if I upset some people. I am and always will be a strong
> 
> advocate for purebred dogs and when I see this beautiful breed mixed
> 
> in with another breed I find it sad as it dilutes and can jeopardize the health
> 
> of those puppies coming into the world. Don't we have enough pain and
> 
> suffering from bad breeders without adding this? Of course, there are
> 
> purebred unhealthy dogs. There are horrid breeders out there who
> 
> care only for the almighty dollar. The point is, how can you promote a
> 
> new mixed breed when so many are suffering in the purebreds. We owe
> 
> it to these wonderful dogs to educate ourselves and others so we do NOT help
> 
> perpetuate these sickly breedings of purebreds and promote "designers".
> 
> 
> 
> I do not hate anyone's dog, be it maltese or yorktese or anytese. I'm
> 
> just trying to express a point that pedigree knowledge is important in
> 
> breeding these babies so fewer pups have to suffer early deaths or serious
> 
> illnesses.[/B]


I don't mean to push this issue, but your response truly upsets me. People are continually chastised for having a "designer" dog. I do not believe in cross breeding for profit, but unfortunately, as we're seeing with this woman's litter, accidents do happen. I'm not defending her, as I believe she's definitely trying to make a buck, or several for that matter.








Does that make the life of these little puppies any less important than a purebred? Does the purebred deserve a home before the mutt? I think the issue is more about this woman jeopardizing her dog's health by breeding without testing for genetic diseases, or not supervising a dog in heat. 

I did not buy Linus from a breeder, and it gets so annoying when people constantly assume that I paid an insane amount of money for a mutt. I rescued Linus as a 7 week old puppy. It was a lot of work, but he means the world to me. That alone is worth more than any paper.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo

Buyers Beware RED FLAGS!!!! This is a puppy farm, at worse an extended puppy farm dealing in other animals other than just dogs. Heed the warning and pass this link on. She has changed the name of her website just as Boos puppy farm had done to keep from getting caught. The abuse these animals endure for the period of their lives is horrundious!!!! That poor bitch has more then likely had way more than five litters as she is claiming!!!! Maltese genneraly only have at the most three pups though there have been exceptions as with any dog. Do not condone what she is doing, do not respond to her, do not buy from her and warn anyone you can. If at all possiable she needs to be reported and the mill she is running should be fully investigated! It is illegal to house animals in the puppymill fashion even if they are usda approved!! You can prevent this sort of thing. With alot of help and presistance they can be shut down, I know; Boos farm was recently closed and over 300 maltese dogs and puppys are now up for adoption or have found forever loving homes. Some had never been out of a cage! and they were over seven years old! She also raised persian cats, over 500 of them all living in filth and cages they couldnt even turn around in! Breeding littlers to be sold to you the lay person for the low price of $600/$1000! How horriable it is to find out that your hard earned money is going to purchase another dog for new bloodlines to keep the mill going!!!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo

Just an update on the Black maltese, they have all sold!


----------



## ddsumm

> I still want a REAL Black Maltese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]


how about this one mel???
[attachment=10666:attachment] 

well, sort of!!!!






























Dede and a 'black' chloe from down under


----------



## Scoobydoo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=226262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still want a REAL Black Maltese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about this one mel???
> [attachment=10666:attachment]
> 
> well, sort of!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dede and a 'black' chloe from down under
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Omg Dede that is hillarious, I nearly spat my coffee all over my monitor when I saw Chloe in black


----------



## momtoboo




----------



## Gemma

@ Dede


----------



## 3Maltmom

DeDe, you're a nut !!


----------



## lorraine

> DeDe, you're a nut !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


But... an inspired nut - that is hilarious - coffee all over the keyboard for me too


----------



## MissMelanie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=226262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still want a REAL Black Maltese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about this one mel???
> [attachment=10666:attachment]
> 
> well, sort of!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dede and a 'black' chloe from down under
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 Awww Dede you are so thoughtful to me!!! Yes I will take her!!! Anyday honey.

enJOY! and Love to you and MY black Malt,
Melanie


----------



## k/c mom

Dede, that is so funny!!


----------



## josymir

Although Maltese used to be colored a LONG time ago, years and years and years, the Maltese breed has been completely white for a long time. Lemon or cream on the ears is accepted by the AKC but the breed is still white.
Josy


----------

